# what type of lizard is this??



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

ok i saw this pic and i love this lizard but don't know what kind! what's your ideas?


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

some kind of monitor, maybe a croc monitor


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

awww i hope not there so much $$$ and super hard to tame!

i wonder how much thease one's go for...lol









nice colures on this one!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

The color seems more reminiscent of _V. prasinus_ (spelling?) if it has to be a monitor...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

you should get one of these...


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

with me bigger the better i am thinkin of gettin a nile and seein if i can tame another one!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

moving this thread to the reptile forum... jk


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

If your gonna get a monitor, look at ackies.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Captive Herps said:


> ok i saw this pic and i love this lizard but don't know what kind! what's your ideas?
> View attachment 154437


Black Roughneck monitor, Varanus rudicollis.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

greenmonkey51 said:


> If your gonna get a monitor, look at ackies.


dude ive tryed to get a timor monitor but i can't find any up here in canada!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Captive Herps said:


> If your gonna get a monitor, look at ackies.


dude ive tryed to get a timor monitor but i can't find any up here in canada!
[/quote]

I'm in Canada too and I usually see monitor babies around, they aren't that hard to come by. I'm in the Guelph/Kitchener area.

Amazing animals to say the least, I don't know your experience or knowledge level on the subject..But all i'm saying is pleeease do your homework before getting into monitors!

I did alot of reading on them afew years ago when I was thinking about it and then decided against it. A friend of a friend of mine has one and he dedicates an entire bedroom in his house for it. This guy is a bastard too lol (the monitor, not him) Whenever someone else step into the room he freaks and gets a little snappy but the owner can walk in and pick him up if he wants and he will let him.

Pretty cool though. I guess you can't blame the Monitor, he just knows his owner and is comfortable with him thats all..I'm just happy the guy doesn't have any children.

Good luck man, post pics when you get one!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

yea i know lot's about monitors more about them then the smaller reptiles but just here in ontario i have not seen any Black Roughnecks, timors, or any tree monitors but i have seen axies (sp) but thay sell for 3-400$ ea! so ill pass..lol but i do see lot's of savannahs, and niles, but i did come accross some morph species of savannah ill post pics i contacted the guy so give me a day or so and ill find the pics! but hey sheppard if you do come accross any timors , Black Roughnecks, send me a pm asap! thanks!


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

herps you may as well go all out and get a comodo dragon lol


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Tyrone5797 said:


> herps you may as well go all out and get a comodo dragon lol


hey i would but no room for somthin that size...lol


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

This was moved because it belongs in the reptile forum... You keep posting things in the wrong category!!!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

tink i did say don't move this thread! i just had a thread that was gona be short and didin't need it on reptive form for a long time! if it's in lounge it won't last long and it will be back in pages in a week!


----------



## Mad About Cichlids (May 28, 2004)

Looks like someone's going to be in big trouble. I wouldn't want to mess with the mods/admins









Herp you gotta realize your question IS about lizards/monitors and those are reptiles.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Captive Herps said:


> awww i hope not there so much $$$ and super hard to tame!
> 
> i wonder how much thease one's go for...lol
> 
> ...


that top one is awsome! Know what it is?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

well no..lol but im sure it's worth alot of $$$$$


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

im sorry but i know this post is old but i hate when people give the wrong information.

the first lizard asked is a Grays Monitor (Varanus olivaceus)

this monitor is one of the two known to man that diet consists of fruit. as far as acquiring one goes, good luck. this lizard is a endangered species. i have seen them for sale once in the classified section under monitors and tegus on kingsnake.com but was goin for over $7000 and for zoo's only. hope this helps you with your question feel free to ask anyhting else

by the way the other lizard you asked (the bright green one) is just a green basilisk. they can make great pets and i have seen these guys at reptile shows for $20


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

ight dude


----------



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

those are sweet looking lizards. i dont know much about lizards i only keep snakes but i do know that you cant get a komodo dragon


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

jparker1167 said:


> those are sweet looking lizards. i dont know much about lizards i only keep snakes but i do know that you cant get a komodo dragon


I think that would not be very smart...it grows tooooooo big...toooooo strong...and there is no way you can "hook" it or just tame it...and not antivenom...or proper treatment protocol available...


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

^ I've heard that to. Something like its not venom, but a cocktail of bacteria that sets infection. Infection gets to the blood and it kills you. So they have to pump you full of antibiotics and hope for the best.

I'd never mess with one. Thats a creature best left to zoos, or their natural habitat.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I know Wikipedia is contested for reliability, but here's something interesting just the same...



> Venom and bacteria
> Komodo dragons have recently been discovered to produce a venom. In late 2005, University of Melbourne researchers discovered that Perenties (Varanus giganteus), other monitors, Gila Monsters (Heloderma suspectum), Iguanians and Beaded Lizards (Heloderma horridum) may be somewhat venomous. Previously, it had been thought that bites inflicted by these lizards were simply prone to infection because of bacteria in the lizards' mouths, but these researchers have shown that the immediate effects are caused by mild envenomation. Bites on human digits by a Lace Monitor (Varanus varius), a Komodo dragon and a Spotted Tree Monitor (V. scalaris) have been observed and all produced similar results in humans: rapid swelling within minutes, localised disruption of blood clotting, shooting pain up to to the elbow, with some symptoms lasting for several hours.[24]
> 
> In addition to the venom, dragons also possess virulent bacteria in their saliva, of which more than 28 Gram-negative and 29 Gram-positive strains have been isolated.[25] These bacteria cause septicemia in their victim; if an initial bite does not kill the prey animal and it escapes, it will commonly succumb within a week to the resulting infection. The deadliest bacteria in Komodo dragon saliva appears to be a very deadly strain of Pasteurella multocida, from studies performed with lab mice.[26] Because the Komodo dragon appears immune to its own microbes, much research has been done searching for the antibacterial molecule in the hopes of human medicinal use.[27]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Komodo_dragon...om_and_bacteria


----------



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

my friend had an asian water monitor that was 8 feet and 114 pounds, about as close to a komodo your going to get lol


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

Mettle said:


> I know Wikipedia is contested for reliability, but here's something interesting just the same...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is fairly accurate.

but i didnt know lace monitors can cause the same effect.


----------

